# finally got the inshore slam!



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I went to blackwater bay monday and had a pretty good day . On the first cast I got a 17 1/2" speck . About 30 minutes later i gota 16"flounder . I wasn't targeting flounder and just got lucky on that one . Red fish were pretty slow till the tide got low after noon . I have this spot that i like to wade when the tide is low and sight fish. There is this sandbar that is exposed on low tide and i walk around it. I was in about knee deep water looking at some grass flats for some action and not much going on. I turn around towards the sand bar and i see thisred fish in about 6 " of water not even paying attention to me.Most of his back is out of the water . I cast at him and he stops . doesn't see the bait so i cast over him and drag it right in front of his nose .Wham he grabs it and goes crazy in the shallow water. Once i got him to me and wade back to the boat he measures 19 1/2 " So into the ice chest he goes. I fished for a couple more hours in the same area and got 3 more slot reds(got the free pass)before i called it a day. I had one break the leader right when i set the hook that felt real good . wish i could have seen him.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch...I can't wait to get home and get out to the bay.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report, I can't wait to get out and wade for some shallow reds.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Suh-weet!!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the inshore slam,sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the replys . It's took me 10 months to finally do it.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!! Breakfast,Lunch and dinner!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Eric. Good fishing, and a Slam to boot. That's not fishing, that's catching.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on your first slam


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to slam em. Nice fish.


----------



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

Great day. Many more slams will be coming soon, I'm sure.


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

:hungry great job


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your GRAND SLAM!!! I've caught one... but the only problem was... after I boated the red... the flounder and spec made it within a foot of me grabbing them.. and then jumped off... That was the closest I have ever made it to a grand slam. Maybe this fall/winter. Here's hoping!:mmmbeer :toast


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

slamtastic:clap


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch and report! Add a ladyfish, bluefish, and lizard fish and you'd have a Pensacola Grand Slam.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice Catch


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the slam...:bowdown


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job on the slam :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Tricktoo (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Eric :clap

Tim


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!! Good job!


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch : clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice:clap


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeet......:clap


----------

